

The Social Network You Aren't Good Enough to Join  - edw519
http://www.appscout.com/2008/01/inside_the_exclusive_diamond_l.php

======
tlrobinson
Also, ASmallWorld:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/06/fashion/06smallworld.html>

_"I need to rent 20 very luxury sports cars for an event in Switzerland on the
6th September," a member wrote recently on the Forum, aSmallWorld's popular
nucleus. "The cars should be: Maserati -- Ferrari -- Lamborghini -- Aston
Martin ONLY!"

Another announced: "If anyone is looking for a private island, I now have one
available for purchase in Fiji."_

------
icky
It's brilliant!

Squeeze recurring revenues right out of people's egos! :D

------
mattmaroon
I wouldn't want to join any social network that would have me as a member.

------
wozer
Very rich people are boring. They don't have ambitions.

------
lisper
It's a meat market. I applied (out of intellectual curiosity) and got in, but
decided not to actually go through with it when I learned that birthday, age,
height and "build" (choices are "slim", "athletic", "average" and "curvy") are
required information before you can activate your account.

------
almost
wow, how tacky

Interesting to see if the cartmanland marketing works though :p

------
bprater
$50/mo, that's all?

------
tptacek
I've gotta assume any publication that could write a positive review of this
thing has to be pay-for-play.

------
noonespecial
The social network that once you're 'good enough' to join, you won't want to.

